# Started with nasal spray synarel had to stop because not responding



## ela_carter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies,

I'm in the middle of  my first IVF/ICSI tx and started taken synarel on cd1 from 9th - 26th Aug, but had to stopped due to my body not responding to the drugs, clinic suggested me to start again with injection on cd21, will have to start on my next cycle which will be end of sept/early Oct - I feel disappointed because of this, feel like a failure already even before it start
Does anyone has the same experience with me? it'll be nice to hear that I'm not the only one with this problem and end up with   result.

Ela xx


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Ela!

You mustn't say that you're a failure! I had IVF Icsi a couple of years ago and now have a lovely little boy; going for round 2 in a few weeks.
Although I didn't have problems with the spray; we had other snags on the way (lab losing blood samples...). The whole process feels like an up-hill battle at times, but it will be worth it!
Go on, chin up!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

Lemoniebunny


----------



## ela_carter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Lemoniebunny,

Thank you for your response - you sound had more problems than me and with positive result, hopefully I will have   result too.

I'm now so looking forward to start tx again 

Thank you - you are a good example for me to look at it.

xxx

ps: love your name


----------



## Lemoniebunny (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Ela,

I haven't logged on for a while. How's it going?
We're going for our appointment tomorrow at the clinic and start the ball rolling for round 2. Hopefully all will go well; but we have already made the decision that if it doesn't, that is it: no more treatment; next stop: dogs'home.
Lemonie was my pet rabbit; she died a year before I had my lil boy; she was my substitute for a baby.

Best of luck


----------



## ela_carter (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Lemoniebunny,

Thanks for your email, I also haven't check this site for a while, I'm fine and still looking forward to start this tx again soon, still waiting for af to arrive and start from there.

All the best for your appointment tomorrow, I hope it went well - we might catch up on cycle buddy maybe in Oct or Nov. we have this tx from NHS, first IVF and maybe the last, as we can't afford it to go private, so if its work will be very happy but if not, we just have to accept it and get on with our lives.

Best of luck xx


----------

